# Eclipse -> Build Path



## MacGyver (12. Okt 2008)

Hallo zusammen! :wink:

Ich hab da gerade mal ein Miniproblemchen - vermutlich ist es auch nur ein Denkfehler. Und zwar habe ich nach längerer Zeit einen neuen Läppi bekommen und muß nun alle Projekte vom alten Läppi auf den neuen Läppi umziehen. Ok, nun habe ich also Eclipse Ganymede (3.4.1) auf den Läppi gepackt. Da er schon vorpatitioniert war/ist, mußte ich Eclipse nun statt auf C: auf Laufwerk D: packen (wegen der Größe). Nach dem Import der Projekte bekomme ich nun unten Fehlermeldungen, daß ein paar JARs nicht verfügbar sind (c:\Programme\Eclipse\plugins). Kein Probleme denke ich und gehen auf...

Project -> Properties -> Java Build Path -> Libraries (Reiter), lösche die alten .jar Einträge raus und gebe den neuen Pfad an (D:\Programme\Eclipse\plugins)

Dann klicke ich auf "OK", aber die Einstellungen werden nicht übernommen. Denkfehler? Kinder kinder, wenn man so einen Schnickschnack nicht regelmäßig macht, dann macht man sich mit sowas echt zum Affen!  ???:L


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (12. Okt 2008)

Hi McGyver,


			
				MacGyver hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nach dem Import der Projekte bekomme ich nun unten Fehlermeldungen, daß ein paar JARs nicht verfügbar sind (c:\Programme\Eclipse\plugins).


Was meinst du mit "unten" ?


> Project -> Properties -> Java Build Path -> Libraries (Reiter), lösche die alten .jar Einträge raus und gebe den neuen Pfad an (D:\Programme\Eclipse\plugins)


Wenn ich mit Ganymede ein ganz einfaches Java-Projekt anlege, sind an dieser Stelle nur jars aus der JRE-System-Library vorhanden. Dort wird kein einziges Eclipse-jar genannt.

Beziehen sich die Meldungen zu fehlenden jars vielleicht auf andere Bibliotheken? DB-Treiber oder so?

Wie genau lauten die Meldungen?


----------



## MacGyver (12. Okt 2008)

Sergeant_Pepper hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was meinst du mit "unten" ?



Unter "Problems" 



> Wenn ich mit Ganymede ein ganz einfaches Java-Projekt anlege, sind an dieser Stelle nur jars aus der JRE-System-Library vorhanden. Dort wird kein einziges Eclipse-jar genannt.
> Beziehen sich die Meldungen zu fehlenden jars vielleicht auf andere Bibliotheken? DB-Treiber oder so?



Unter "Java Build Path -> Libraries" steht bei mir aktuell...
*- jdom.jar - C:\... (missing)*
- JRE System Library [jre1.6.0-07]
- org.eclipse.ajdt.core.ASPECTJRT_CONTAINER



> Wie genau lauten die Meldungen?



Project 'xxx' is missing required libary: "Crogramme\Eclipse\plugins\jdom.jar"
Von dieser Fehlermeldung eben mehrere in verschiedenen Projekten...

Die jdom.jar liegt jetzt unter Drogramme\Eclipse\plugins - und die jdom.jar soll für alle Projekte gelten.


----------



## maki (12. Okt 2008)

Mit Maven2 hättest du diese Probleme nicht


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (12. Okt 2008)

MacGyver hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Unter "Java Build Path -> Libraries" steht bei mir aktuell...
> *- jdom.jar - C:\... (missing)*
> - JRE System Library [jre1.6.0-07]
> - org.eclipse.ajdt.core.ASPECTJRT_CONTAINER
> ...



Ich verstehe dein Posting und die Fehlermeldung so:
-  jdom.jar liegt auf D:\Programme\Eclipse\plugins
-  Eclipse sucht aber auf C:\Programme\Eclipse\plugins - weil es im Build-Path so vorgegeben ist.

Was passiert, wenn du jdom.jar aus dem Build-Path entfernst und neu mit dem Pfad auf D: hinzufügst?


----------



## Guest (13. Okt 2008)

Sergeant_Pepper hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich verstehe dein Posting und die Fehlermeldung so:
> -  jdom.jar liegt auf D:\Programme\Eclipse\plugins
> -  Eclipse sucht aber auf C:\Programme\Eclipse\plugins - weil es im Build-Path so vorgegeben ist.


Ganz genau!



> Was passiert, wenn du jdom.jar aus dem Build-Path entfernst und neu mit dem Pfad auf D: hinzufügst?


Genau das habe ich probiert... ich habs entfernt und dann die neue "external JAR" von D:\.. eingefügt. Aber wenn ich dann mit OK bestätige und die Properties erneut aufrufe, steht dort wieder C:\.. jdom.jar (missing).  :autsch: Argh!


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (13. Okt 2008)

In meiner Ganymede-Installation (also unterhalb von ...\Eclipse) gibt es *nirgendwo* ein "jdom.jar".

Mir fällt gerade ein, dass ich nach einem Rechner-Umzug (beide Rechner mit XP-Prof.) auch mal Probleme hatte beim Speichern von Settings. Das Problem habe ich mit "FileMon" (Sysinternals) eingegrenzt. Es fehlten Datei-Berechtigungen. Warum weiß ich nicht mehr, unser Admin war auch ratlos. Es hing damit zusammen, dass ich die Workbench beim Umzug auf einem Fileserver zwischengelagert hatte, und XP dann mit Gruppenrechten, von oben geerbten Rechten usw. irgendwelchen Murks gemacht hat.


----------



## MacGyver (13. Okt 2008)

Sergeant_Pepper hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In meiner Ganymede-Installation (also unterhalb von ...\Eclipse) gibt es *nirgendwo* ein "jdom.jar".


Das ist richtig, die sieht man ich bei http://www.jdom.org/downloads/index.html 



> Mir fällt gerade ein, dass ich nach einem Rechner-Umzug (beide Rechner mit XP-Prof.) auch mal Probleme hatte beim Speichern von Settings. Das Problem habe ich mit "FileMon" (Sysinternals) eingegrenzt. Es fehlten Datei-Berechtigungen. Warum weiß ich nicht mehr, unser Admin war auch ratlos. Es hing damit zusammen, dass ich die Workbench beim Umzug auf einem Fileserver zwischengelagert hatte, und XP dann mit Gruppenrechten, von oben geerbten Rechten usw. irgendwelchen Murks gemacht hat.


Hm, sehr verdächtig  :autsch:


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (13. Okt 2008)

MacGyver hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ist richtig, die sieht man ich bei http://www.jdom.org/downloads/index.html



Ist es denn gut, zusätzliche, "Eclipse-fremde" Libs im Eclipse-eigenen Plugin-Verzeichnis unterzubringen? Würde ich auf keinen Fall tun.



> Hm, sehr verdächtig  :autsch:


Dann wünsch ich dir viel Erfolg... :wink:


----------

